# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Surface Earbuds, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Microsoft Surface Earbuds

Oct 2, 2019




> Stay on top of your day, screen-free, with all-new Surface Earbuds. Featuring an ultra-comfortable design, intuitive touch and voice controls, immersive sound for music and calls, and all-day battery. Leave your phone in your pocket and take control with Surface Earbuds.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft's new Surface Earbuds full reveal presentation

Oct 2, 2019




> Microsoft announced today the new Surface earbuds, which contain two mics per ear, with noise reduction filters, and, they claim, incredible comfort with light weight. With new gesture control, Microsoft's earbuds provide some interesting new approaches to the way we view sound technology.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Surface Earbuds hands-on

Oct 2, 2019




> Microsoft announced the new $249 Surface Earbuds, which are the second product in its portfolio of headphones after last year’s Surface Headphones. The Earbuds are similar to the many other wireless earbuds available already, but Microsoft has included some productivity specific features with them that you won’t find anywhere else. They’ll be available later this year.


"Microsoft Surface Earbuds first listen: live transcribe your life"
Microsoft’s first truly wireless earbuds have some unique productivity tricks

by Dan Seifert
October 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Surface Earbuds review: too little, too late

May 20, 2020




> The Surface Earbuds – back in October, Microsoft announced these tiny PopSocket-looking satellite dish things for your ears. It’s the company’s first attempt at a fully wireless in-ear bud and seven months later they are finally available for an asking price of $200. But in the time they were announced to the time they were released, we have seen a lot happen in the wireless earbud world and the Surface Earbuds come too little, too late. 
> 
> Chapters:
> 0:00 Unboxing
> 0:18 Intro
> 0:48 Hardware
> 3:05 Mic Test
> 4:48 Office Integration
> 5:30 Touch Controls
> ...


"Microsoft Surface Earbuds review: comfort at a cost"
They’re super comfortable and have lengthy battery life, but the style won’t be for everyone

by Chris Welch
May 20, 2020

----------

